# Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden



## Zieli82 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin neuerdings im Besitz eines VisPas und mein Kollege und ich haben mal die Gewässer inspiziert |supergri mich würde nur mal interessieren, was alles zum gebiet für´s nachtangeln zählt.... da steht was von nem Denkmal bis zum südlichen ende, #q hat da evtl jemand ne Präziesere aussage, ;+ das man auch mal bei Google-Maps nachschauen kann, |supergri weil der laufweg dahin ja schon nicht unweit ist :c

würde mich über infos freuen :m

MfG
Zieli
#h


----------



## Sascha777 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden*

Hallo!

Du kannst einfach auf der Seite: http://www.visplanner.nl/ die Vispasnummer eingeben und Ort auswählen, dann links in der Leiste bei 			"Nachtviswateren" ein Haken setzen und es werden alle Gewässer in dunkelblau angezeigt, in den du nachts angeln darfst.


----------



## Zieli82 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden*

Danke Sascha, aber da das alles auf hollandisch ist, habe ich ja hier nachgefragt. uns ging es ja auch ums zelten, das darf mann da ja nur an einer stelle, denke auch das wir sie gefunden haben, ist aber schon ein stück zu laufen um nen guten platz zu finden, wo mann das Zelt aufschlagen kann. und 3 Pony´s laufen da auch schön frei rum  haben direkt man 2m neben uns gegrast hehe


----------



## David PL (13. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,



kann jemand noch was zum De Grote Hegge sagen? Wir würden die Stelle gerne mal ausprobieren. Jemand Erfahrung an der Stelle?








[/IMG]


----------



## Zieli82 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden*

Also wir waren jetzt 2-3 mal da, aber ohne erfolg. und die einzig vernünftige stelle, wo man auch nachtangeln darf ist mit viel lauferei und schlepperei verbunden


----------



## David PL (13. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden*

Kannst du was in der Nähe empfehlen? Also wo man gut mit dem Auto in die Nähe des Wassers kommt?!?! Und auch einen schönen Platz zum Nachtangeln hat…


----------



## Zieli82 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln an "De Grote Hegge" in den Niederlanden*

Also da in der nähe waren wir nur dort, aber wir waren oft in Gennep  am Industriehafen, da war es schon gut, direkt am wasser und recht gut gefangen. da sind mehrere stellen aber alle recht gut, wenn man abwechsulngsreich ist.


----------

